# How do you paint PVC pipe or lattice?



## Pro Color (Apr 17, 2008)

*Xim*

Well there are a few great exterior primers out there.....FOR PLASTIC OR PVC, I would go with a primer from SW called XIM. We have had huge success with this product on lots of surfaces, especially "PVC", plastic or fiberglass front doors and windows. 

Just be careful, it can be tricky to work with and it's about $30-35 a gallon in our area, (Florida).

But, let me assure you, 
you can prime slick glass with this and paint will stay. Good stuff~

BTW, always better to remove the "sheen" that the lattice will have, but not necessary with a primer such as XIM. This can be done with a liquid deglosser (caution: the good ones can be harsh). 


*Pro Color Painting*


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

As ProColor says, prime with XIM from Sherwin Williams. Just as a note, this is the recommended primer from the pvc trim manufacturers, like Azeck. This is a "bonding" primer and will hold any quality top coat. Be sure you work in well ventilated area, as it is a xylene based product, and quite potent.


----------



## AndrewC (May 8, 2008)

*Thank both you guys.*

I just seen both of the replys to my question and I really thank both of you guys for answering my PVC question. 

Thanks again

Andrew


----------



## Pro Color (Apr 17, 2008)

Anytime Andrew......good luck~:thumbup:




*Pro Color LLc*


----------

